# custom passive x over design



## bmw530dGT (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi all,

a had an all active system in my 4x4 toyota.

the 2010 bmw is not active and i don't want to rip it all out, yet . . . 

so, i'm gona go passive and knock out the bottom 200 from the fronts as the sub box will do this.

and use the rear doors as mid base, 200-800 (same as i had active in the prev car & it worked for me)

so, passive choke for over 200 = 200 mFd ?

narrow band filter 200-800 = 1.1 mHy and 150 mFd in series ?

suggestions / confirmation please !


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Do a web search, for crossover calculator, put your drivers in and select 1st, 2nd or third. Order, depends how complex you wish to get with it,


----------

